# Forloren Espresso



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.freshcup.com/forloren-espresso/

Nice little write up.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's handy. I'm not sure when but my next work trip looks like it'll be to Copenhagen. Sounds good!


----------

